# Modern minimalist apartment



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Welcome to the forums. It is always best to go out and visit showrooms and furniture houses to select what you like. Absolutely no one on the forum can recommend what you will like.


----------



## u.zachary2022 (9 mo ago)

chandler48 said:


> Welcome to the forums. It is always best to go out and visit showrooms and furniture houses to select what you like. Absolutely no one on the forum can recommend what you will like.


thanks for the information shared.


----------



## Thom Paine (Nov 24, 2021)

what is Modern minimalist to you ?


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Thom Paine said:


> what is Modern minimalist to you ?


To me, it is cinder blocks and 2x6's placed into a functional array


----------



## Thom Paine (Nov 24, 2021)

chandler48 said:


> To me, it is cinder blocks and 2x6's placed into a functional array




 

That's the way I see it ! and
The way I lived about 50 years back .
didn't know it was a style with a fancy name.

I thought it was Lumber yard and Goodwill chic!
or
Brokea$$ avante guarde.

off topic aside:
Back then, it was a strain to afford 
3 paper bags of groceries for $10.00 and .18 cents per gallon of gasoline.


----------



## u.zachary2022 (9 mo ago)

Thom Paine said:


> what is Modern minimalist to you ?


My ideal Modern Minimalist Design is in a trendy and classy interior design using plains and more on whites, nuetral hues that has a functional and spacious interior design.


----------



## PhilWynn (8 mo ago)

as I've already said in a previous thread, open Pinterest, there are a lot of nice ideas


----------

